# When you just know it is the perfect person



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsQbDpLGzXM&feature=feedu

Mint and Elizabeth. Just going out and training together and the hell what anyone wants or thinks or says. This is what it is about for me. My breeding, my puppy, is now Elizabeth's Mondio ring dog. PERFECT ! !


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsQbDpLGzXM&feature=feedu
> 
> Mint and Elizabeth. .... My breeding, my puppy, is now Elizabeth's Mondio ring dog. PERFECT ! !


How old is this dog again? This looks great! 8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

15 months. Elizabeth got him when he was 11 months.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh, the PROUD papa. They are a team to be proud of. And as for the Jimmy dude, I can see why everyone is beating down his door. He is sooooo clear in what he is after--very easy to read.
These are some REALLY interesting training concepts to see in the development stage.


Terrasita


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, the PROUD papa. They are a team to be proud of. And as for the Jimmy dude, I can see why everyone is beating down his door. He is sooooo clear in what he is after--very easy to read.
> These are some REALLY interesting training concepts to see in the development stage.
> 
> 
> Terrasita




I am impressed by that guy, too. 8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jimmy is a really good kid. Very few people are as welcome at my house as he is. Even if we were not working dogs, I would have him here. 

If you ever get a chance to work with him, and decide to blow it off, you have no idea what you lost. If I could have afforded to go to every place he was while he was here, I would have went.

Half asleep that kid makes our decoys look like CP kids. For those decoys that are learning from him, I cannot wait to trial against them in a few years.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice video. You must be proud


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Jeff. He understood that well. Old Junior mint is really getting it done!
Bet the new owner won't be parting with him anytime soon.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5RWAz_4Ukc&feature=feedlik

Mint on the OG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj0eDwA_EU0&feature=feedu

face attack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Vk-zsdlpU&feature=feedu

Learning the flee attack


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, she's doing really well with him!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is time for you to get Vitor going. None of this silly well, he isn't old enough crap. LOL 

I really want to see that dog do ring, that would be cool.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is time for you to get Vitor going. None of this silly well, he isn't old enough crap. LOL
> 
> I really want to see that dog do ring, that would be cool.


I'm trying everyday now! Pm sent


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFIFHkrSig&feature=feedu

This was Mint's first work with the pallisade, and we went a bit higher.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Man, they're doing great!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Really cool videos and I really like that the reward is through the handler and the progression w/ the Palisade. Dog has a great demeanor--no sign of stress/conflict--great relationship and he's having a good time. You gotta stop smoking if you're going to keep climbing Palisades. 

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What has smoking got to do with having plantar fasciitis and not being real stable due to feeling like I am walking on broken bones ?? LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks for the comments! Mint is a lot of fun to work with and i'm learning SO much with him! its amazing how quickly he learns some things. going down to TX and working with Jimmy for the weekend was awesome! i can not wait to go back down for nationals! no snow, 80 degrees and sunshine... its going to be great 8)


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What has smoking got to do with having plantar fasciitis and not being real stable due to feeling like I am walking on broken bones ?? LOL


 
Hahahah, I hadn't really noticed anything wrong with your feet. Just watching thinking how's he gonna juggle that cigarette with the tug and climbing. You did seem to tip toe though. But just so you know, smoking screws up bone healing.

Terrasita
the raging asthmatic


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like there both getting the hang of it looks like a good dog also


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

nice dog all around, I love h is outs on the first video ,, 
and i love that you are smoking while climbing the palasade, its just funny 
dog is nice looking also , 
who is he out of , i am out of the loop on that one ,


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats Elizabeth and Jeff, Mint is looking really good. His DOH is coming along really nicely. I watched most of the other vids as well, again he's coming along really well in all areas. Cool to see, thanks for sharing. Is Elizabeth planning on trialing for Brevet (and maybe 1) this season? He certainly seems close to ready for the Brevet at least. Good luck with your goals. 
Toran


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

yep i will be trialing him this year! hopefully for his 1 but it will depend on how often we get to work with a decoy


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Very cool, good luck with your continued training and upcoming trials!
Toran


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Now THAT is a NICE dog! Kudos to the trainer - Looks like you will go far.


----------

